# What is a reasonable monthly salary



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Can anybody give me some advice on what is a reasonable monthly take home salary? At this stage it will only be my husband working until my boys are a bit bigger (one is 3.5 yrs and the other 6 mths)

We have an offer which to us seems reasonable based on the calculations of the monthly costs that we have been given by friends but extra advice will be greatly appreciated???? 

Thank you.


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

goncalves said:


> Can anybody give me some advice on what is a reasonable monthly take home salary? At this stage it will only be my husband working until my boys are a bit bigger (one is 3.5 yrs and the other 6 mths)
> 
> We have an offer which to us seems reasonable based on the calculations of the monthly costs that we have been given by friends but extra advice will be greatly appreciated????
> 
> Thank you.


P.S the offer is for Adelaide if that helps...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi goncalves, 

A reasonable salary for what job?

Have you checked out the job links in the 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia' sticky post? It's towards the top of the forum and you can check out the job links and see what salaries they offer - hopefully that will help. 

There are also links to the tax office so you can have an idea of the deductions involved. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Depends if you are used to being dropped off at work by your driver or you pedal like hell for 30minutes. 

Everything is relative.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

What is your husband's profession?

Dolly


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your husband's profession?
> 
> Dolly


Hi there
My husband is an electronics engineer - as mentioned we have a job offer but from other friends / family they have recommended that a take home salary of $5000 will cover the basic costs with a reasonable living? 2 young kids and renting a reasonable 3 bedroom house? 

No not a driver taking us to work, we drive ourselves in absolute panic that each set of traffic lights there will be someone waiting to hijack us!!! And yes with the kids in the car!!!

Anyway so would be survive and live a basic life on a salary take home of $5000 per month living in Adelaide? Oh with a company car?
Thanks


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Karen
Not sure if I have different format on my screen but there is no link to the sites that you suggest????


----------



## Darren Le'ake (Feb 1, 2009)

goncalves said:


> Hi there
> My husband is an electronics engineer - as mentioned we have a job offer but from other friends / family they have recommended that a take home salary of $5000 will cover the basic costs with a reasonable living? 2 young kids and renting a reasonable 3 bedroom house?
> 
> No not a driver taking us to work, we drive ourselves in absolute panic that each set of traffic lights there will be someone waiting to hijack us!!! And yes with the kids in the car!!!
> ...


Thats quite reasonable in my opinion. Are you planning on renting or buying while over there? Which visa are you planning on going on initially? If it is a 457 visa you may be subject to FIRB controls if you want to buy a property.


----------



## goncalves (Jan 10, 2009)

Australiantradeassessment said:


> Thats quite reasonable in my opinion. Are you planning on renting or buying while over there? Which visa are you planning on going on initially? If it is a 457 visa you may be subject to FIRB controls if you want to buy a property.


Yes a 457 visa, we will rent for a couple of years until we know the areas well enough so buying at this stage is not a concern, living each month and making ends meet is. Thanks for your reply


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

goncalves said:


> Hi Karen
> Not sure if I have different format on my screen but there is no link to the sites that you suggest????


I didn't put links to them since they are sticky posts at the top of this forum - click on Australia Forum (from the menu list on the right) and that will take you to this forum as a whole (in case you've arrived here from an email). 

At present it's the 5th post down and the links are in there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Also check out websites like realestate.com.au for rental prices. Also there's another sticky 'cost of living figures' which will give you an idea of what your monthly outgoings will be. 

Dolly


----------

